# VersaTi ET10 1xAAA Titanium Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIME and more!



## selfbuilt (Dec 2, 2009)

_*Reviewer's Note: *The VersaTi ET 10 was provided for review by GoingGear.com. Please see their website for more info. _

*Warning: somewhat pic heavy!*

*Manufacturer Specifications: (taken from GoingGear's website)*

Material: Titanium Alloy (Ti-6Al-4V)
Surface treatment: High polished
Emitter: Cree 7090 XR-E Q5-WD bin LED with a life of 500,000 hours
Lens: Artificial sapphire lens with double-sided nanometer waterproof coating
Switch: Unique Twist switch. (Tighten for OFF)
Battery: Single AAA (Alkaline, Ni-MH, Lithium)
Input voltage: 0.7-2.0V (Does not support 10440 batteries)
2 output types: Ultra low (10mAh) and High (150mAh) mode
Low ( 5 Lumens, 35 Hours) --- High ( 45 Lumens, 120 Minutes )
Impact and drop-resistant according to US-MIL-STD-810F.
Waterproof: 10 meters / 32 feet (Exceeds IPX-8 standard)
Dimensions: 66.5mm (Length) x 14.5mm (Head)
Net weight: 20g (Excluding battery)
Diamond knurling with grooves (Includes Tritium slot)
Designed to stand up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle
Adjustable output by rotating the bezel
Removable bezel
MSRP: $75
Although now operating under the name VersaTi, I believe this company was previously known as Horus (e.g. see my FD-1.3 review from two years ago). 

This new titanium offering in the 1xAAA space comes in two mode-sequence formats – a Hi-first model (followed by Lo), and Lo-first model (followed by Hi). For this review, I will be focusing on the Lo-first model. Note that the original sample sent to me was a Hi-first model, but this sample proved defective on its Hi mode and was replaced with a Lo-first model to complete the review. The build of the lights are otherwise identical, aside from the sequence differences. 







Packaging for the VersaTi is fairly basic. Encased in foam are the light, split ring, carabiner clip, four extra o-rings and user manual. Manual is the same for both versions, except for the Hi/Lo sequence instruction. 









The VersaTi is a solid titanium light, with an engraved model name and serial number. Certainly a stylish look - I like the bit of brass heatsink that shows through beneath the receptor cup. 

As you may have guessed from the pics, knurling is fairly aggressive for a China-made light. This is one keychain light that won't slip through your fingers (although it may may scratch up other items in your pocket). 






The light uses a standard Cree XR-E Q5 emitter. This is a departure from a lot of the other new lights in this class, which use the smaller die XP-E and XP-G emitters. Tint is a premium white (VersaTi claims WD, and that is consistent with my samples). For more information on tints and color perception, please see my Colour tint comparison and the summary LED tint charts found here. 

As you can see, the reflector is shallow and seems to be made of polished aluminum (reminds me of the Fenix E01). Unlike the E01, there is a glass lens on the VersaTi to protect the emitter. In my experience, this design coupled with the standard XR-E should produce a wide flood beam with minimal hotspot (scroll down for beamshots).






Rear of the light is well designed, as it can tailstand and still accept a pocket/keychain clip stably. A build-in trit slot is also included, for those of you who like such things. 






Design of the head is a little unusual, in keeping with its mechanism of action (i.e. light comes on as soon as you start to screw on the head, shuts off when screwed down fully tight). If you look into the head, you will see a number of small columns attached to the edge of the circuit board. One of these is raised higher than others, and seems to have some give to it. This is presumably how the light senses its state for output modes (i.e. fully tight is off, 1/8 of turn is the first mode, 1/2 turn onward is the second mode – scroll down for a UI discussion).

*UPDATE 1/4/2010:* _The photo above was from my defective Hi-first sample, where the transparent plastic disc in the head had rotated (thus breaking contact with the largest pin). If this happens, you will loose the first mode after fully-tightened off. Here is how the head should look (from the functioning Lo-first sample):_






Note the large number of screw threads on the body. I’m not sure why there are so many, as the head only screws down about half of them. :thinking: As with many titanium lights, there is fair amount of “galling” when screwing down. Those use to aluminum screw threads may find this disturbing (i.e. the feel and sound of titanium on titanium is not the most pleasant). I’m not sure why, but the feel of the threads on VersaTi is stiffer than most titanium lights I’ve handled (maybe something to do with the thinner and narrower threads? :shrug.






The reflector cup comes off easily, allowing you access to both the reflector and emitter. Notice the brass heatsink (brass is a good conductor of heat).









From left to right: Duracell AAA, VersaTi, Maratac (Natural), ITP EOS Upgraded (Natural), LiteFlux LF2XT, Fenix L0D, Lumapower Avenger GX.

VersaTi: Weight: 23.2g, Length: 67.1mm, Width: 14.6mm

Overall size is actually toward the small end of 1xAAA lights, although weight is bit heavier than aluminum lights due to the titanium construction. Given the softness of aluminum, it’s not surprising to see the number of stainless steel and titanium lights coming out in this class (i.e. it is relatively easy to crush the body tubes of thin-walled aluminum 1xAAA lights).

I’m also reasonably confident that the keychain clip won’t be bending or breaking off on you anytime soon here. .

*Comparison Beamshots*

All lights are on Hi/Max on Sanyo AAA Eneloop (NiMH), about 0.5 meters from a white wall. 














As expected with such a narrow and shallow reflector, the VersaTi has a very floody beam. In fact, this is probably the widest and smoothest beam I’ve seen on a Cree XR-E – the hotspot is virtually non-existent. oo: Certainly quite different from a typical Cree light (the ITP EOS – which is fairly floody for this class of reflectored light – is shown for comparison). 

*User Interface*

The VersaTi has an unusual interface, in that you need to screw down the head completely to turn off the light (tighten clockwise). Loosen the head (i.e. turn counterclockwise) to activate the light. This actually helps prevent accidental activation during regular use, but it means you get blasted with light when you go to do a battery swap.

As previously mentioned, the light comes in two sequence models. For the Lo-first model reviewed here (which I prefer), turn the head ~1/8 turn from off to enter into the Low mode. Turn the head ~1/2 of a turn to enter Hi mode. Interestingly, the light doesn’t jump to Hi immediately, but rather ramps up to max output over ~2 secs.

For the Hi-first model, the interface is similar – except that the light comes on immediately on Hi with ~1/8 of a turn, followed by Lo with ~1/2 a turn. Unlike the Lo-first model, Hi comes on instantly with no ramp. 

*No Pulse-Width-Modulation (PWM)*

I was unable to detect any sign of PWM by eye or instrument with the VersaTi.  The light is either current-controlled, or uses an incredibly high (and undetectable) PWM. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*






_Note in the comparison above that my Fenix L0D is an early edition with a Cree P4. Based on a 350mA drive current (where Cree Output bins are determined), a Cree Q5 emitter would be expected to be ~30% brighter on average, for the same drive current. _

The VersaTi’s two output levels are basically similar to the Hi/Lo modes of other 1xAAA lights. Max output of the VersaTi was towards the low end of recent 1xAAA offerings, but still quite acceptable.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*


















Wow - no question, the VersaTi is certainly the most efficient 1xAAA light I’ve tested at these output levels.  The selection of just two output modes presumably allowed them to maximize relative efficiency. 

It is also remarkably well regulated, even on alkaline cells. That has to be the flattest set of curves I’ve seen yet! :thumbsup: 

Although an intermediate Med mode would be nice, I find the two output levels to be well matched and suitable for a 1xAAA light.

*Potential Issues*

Titanium lights are known to produce galling along their screw threads (i.e. a sticking/binding sensation). The VersaTi is no exception to this, and actually feels a bit more prominent (perhaps due to the large number of thin screw threads?). A bit of lubricant may help. 

The inability to anodize titanium means you are limited to a natural finish only (although it can buffed to high gloss – as in this case - or potentially to a more matte look). It also means that locking out the head is going to be more complicated (scroll down for a discussion of the VersaTi’s solution). 

The interior diameter is a bit narrow – although all alkaline cells passed in and out easily, a couple of my NiMH cells were too thick to be comfortably inserted. I tried just over a dozen different 1xAAA cells of different makes and capacities, and the issue wasn’t related to any one brand – but 2 of them wouldn’t fit down the battery tube at all, and one required a fair amount of force. It seems the tolerances are just a little too tight, but probably not a deal-breaker since most people buy 1xAAA NiMH batteries in multiple packs (i.e. at least some should fit).

More importantly, I also experienced difficulty fully tightening down the head for off with a larger number of NiMH cells (i.e. almost half of mine required a lot of force, and two just wouldn’t shut-off no matter what). No issue with any alkaline cell – but this again suggests tolerances are too tight for some NiMH cells. Given the screw-tight-for-off interface, this is a potentially more significant issue if you plan to use NiMH.

On the Lo-first model, there is ~2 sec delay when turning to Hi mode (i.e. it ramps up from Lo, instead of jumping to max output).

Does not support 10440 Li-ion (although I personally don't recommend these cells in lights without cut-off protection circuits anyway).

Some of the early samples had a problem of the transparent disc in the head turning, cutting off contact and loosing the first mode after fully-tightened off. 

*General Observations*

The 1xAAA class seems to be blossoming lately, and the VersaTi is the latest in a series of new offerings. The titanium build is particularly interesting, as a number of makers are coming out with this material in 1xAAA (e.g. ITP EOS Ti, Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi). Given the thin wall construction of the 1xAAA class, titanium makes a certain amount of sense (i.e. much higher tensile strength, should resist crushing better than aluminum).

Of course, titanium also has potential issues – the galling effect of screw threads being the most obvious. I find the threads on the VersaTi to be particularly susceptible to this – although this could be a class effect for small 1xAAA titanium lights. I will be in a better position to comment once I have tested a few of the competing products.

The VersaTi is certainly a solid light for this class. The beam is quite interesting, as it really is a true “flood” style light. Personally, this makes a lot of sense to me for keychain carry, since you are likely to want to illuminate a close-up area smoothly (as opposed to having long throw). Of course, I always carry a typical throw light as EDC, so my keychain carry is more for backup purposes. 

The efficiency of the VersaTi is also very impressive – it is the best regulated and best performing light I’ve tested for the 1xAAA class to date. :twothumbs I found the output levels of the VersaTi to be reasonable, as I personally like a low Lo mode for keychain carry (a Med mode would be nice, but not a deal-breaker for me). Coupled with the wide flood beam, premium cool white tint, lack of PWM flicker, and choice of sequence modes (Lo-first or High-first), this light could be a worthy contender. 

But there also a few issues to keep in the mind, mostly around the interface and build. The first is the troubling tight tolerances in regard to NiMH – you may need to play around to find individual batteries that fit and work well. I also have some concerns over the long-term stability of the design elements needed to insure the interface functions (i.e. the 3 tiny solid contact pins and the one presumably spring-mounted one in the head). This seems like a somewhat over-engineered solution to the problem introduced by the lack of anodizing lock-out on titanium. :shrug: Also, at least some of the early samples had a problem of the transparent disc in the head turning, cutting off contact for the first mode after fully-tightened off (including my original Hi-first sample). 

As with all lights, long terms reliability is unknown - so it really comes down to feature set, design and price. Efficiency fiends and flood fans (say that three times fast!) will find a lot to like here. But at $75 MSRP, the VersaTi comes in at a higher price point than many of the new titanium offerings coming out in the 1xAAA class (and is certainly more than standard aluminum lights). As always, it comes down to what you are looking for - just make sure you understand what you are getting …


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 2, 2009)

Great review!!

Am I correct to assume that the long regulated output is due to the driver's limited voltage (0.7-2.0)? 

Does having a broader voltage make a driver less efficient at some levels?

Or is the solid output due to the lack of PWM? 

I'm not an expert at any of this, just trying to learn..

Thanks!


----------



## Haz (Dec 2, 2009)

Another great review, thanks selfbuilt


----------



## berry580 (Dec 2, 2009)

thank you for the great review.

but WOW..... pretty much perfectly flat regulation in alkaline on HIGH! This ain't normal... in a positive sense. Credit when its due. =)


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 2, 2009)

berry580 said:


> but WOW..... pretty much perfectly flat regulation in alkaline on HIGH! This ain't normal... in a positive sense. Looks like credit is due. =)





THE_dAY said:


> Am I correct to assume that the long regulated output is due to the driver's limited voltage (0.7-2.0)?
> 
> Does having a broader voltage make a driver less efficient at some levels?
> 
> Or is the solid output due to the lack of PWM?


Good questions - and ones for which I don't really have any definite answers.

I would find it very unlikely that the light use current-control, given the size of the head (apparently, it's too difficult to fit that kind of circuitry in). So it presumably uses PWM or some sort of variant like PFM (pulse-frequency-modulation). They may be using something similar to Lumapower in the Avenger GX, which is also capable or remarkably flat alkaline performance. :shrug:

As yes, as a general rule, I've noticed that lights with fewer output modes, lower max output, and limited voltage ranges (e.g. boost with no buck) tend to be more efficient than than their wider-range cousins. But I'd have to let the electronics experts here weigh in as to why ...

:wave:


----------



## Kilovolt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the interesting review Selfbuilt. 

I have two ET10's (one for me and one for my wife) and they are excellent for raiding the fridge during the night.


----------



## fa__ (Dec 3, 2009)

It looks like the little Ti light I was waiting for !
Paypal sent :laughing:
I already think about putting a warmer tint led in it 

Thanks for this nice review anyway !


----------



## Dan FO (Dec 3, 2009)

You can get them for $35 here --> http://www.fenixoutfitters.com/flashlights/battery-type/aaa/versati-ti-et10-222


----------



## Phos4 (Dec 3, 2009)

heavens to betsy

there is no end to it

selfbuilt does a great job as per usual

and phos4 is going to buy 4 of these for backups and knockarounds


----------



## fa__ (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> You can get them for $35 here --> http://www.fenixoutfitters.com/flashlights/battery-type/aaa/versati-ti-et10-222




Too late for this one, i'll keep your link if I need another one 
Thanks


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 3, 2009)

Those runtimes are very interesting! Thanks for the review!


----------



## fa__ (Dec 3, 2009)

I finally ordered a second one from fenixoutfitter this time, it will make a nice gift for a friend


----------



## DM51 (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent review of an interesting little light. A Ti "mule" in AAA size... it'll be interesting to see how it appeals at this price. 

Moving to the Review section...


----------



## shark_za (Dec 3, 2009)

It makes the wide hotspot of the iTP look like a focussed beam ! 
Very floody.


----------



## PLI (Dec 3, 2009)

shark_za said:


> It makes the wide hotspot of the iTP look like a focussed beam !
> Very floody.


 
I like this kind of floody beam. It's perfect for an EDC  I check if the link to get It at 35 is already available!!!


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 3, 2009)

shark_za said:


> It makes the wide hotspot of the iTP look like a focussed beam !
> Very floody.





PLI said:


> I like this kind of floody beam. It's perfect for an EDC  I check if the link to get It at 35 is already available!!!


Yeah, I was also a little surprised at just how floody the VersaTi is. Previously, I also thought the EOS was reasonably floody for its class ... 



fa__ said:


> It looks like the little Ti light I was waiting for !


Could well be ... of course, there are other Ti 1xAAA lights that I'm hoping to review soon . Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 3, 2009)

duplicate post


----------



## Thujone (Dec 3, 2009)

Seems like a steal at $35,


----------



## Ble (Dec 3, 2009)

I used the TWIT08 discount code (-8%) as shown on:
http://twitter.com/FenixOutfitters

So you can get it for $32,20

+ $9 for the international shipping if you live in Spain


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 3, 2009)

That runtime chart is AMAZING


----------



## Dan FO (Dec 4, 2009)

If you find that your VersaTi will not come on this is probably the answer.



Dan FO said:


> If you try an eneloop or a Rayovac or Panasonic alkaline I bet it will work. The Duracell and Energizer nipple on the + end is just not long enough to reach into the positive terminal cup. To the best of my knowledge there were 3 runs of these and one of the runs had the cup just a hair deeper than the other 2 runs.  One of mine is like that and an eneloop or Rayovac and Panasonic work just fine.


----------



## infinitelight (Dec 10, 2009)

The runtime seems to be really good. Thank you for the review


----------



## Ble (Jan 3, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Note that the original sample sent to me was a Hi-first model, but this sample proved defective on its Hi mode and was replaced with a Lo-first model to complete the review.



I have received a Hi-first model that is defective too.

The piece with transparent plastic with small columns attached to the edge rotates when I switch it off. It only work as it should when I manually put the thicker column over the separated part of the circuit (at the bottom in the photo) but when I keep rotating to switch it off, the plastic piece rotates and then stop working properly.







And if I screw the flashlight at the position the photo shows it works as a one mode (Lo) light.

Was that the problem with the first flashlight you received?


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 4, 2010)

Ble, also one of my two ET10's developed the same problem (clear plastic disc free to rotate). I contacted Versati and they answered that the problem was known to them and sent me a replacement head.


----------



## Ble (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you very much Kilovolt, I've contacted Fenix Outfitters (my "local" distributor) first. I hope they can solve the problem.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 4, 2010)

Ble said:


> The piece with transparent plastic with small columns attached to the edge rotates when I switch it off. It only work as it should when I manually put the thicker column over the separated part of the circuit (at the bottom in the photo) but when I keep rotating to switch it off, the plastic piece rotates and then stop working properly.


Yes, good catch - the photo above was indeed of the defective Hi-first sample. Here is how the head should look (from the functioning Lo-first sample):






If the transparent plastic disc in the head rotates, then contact will be broken and you will loose the first mode after fully-tightened off. If this happens to you, I recommend you contact your dealer for a replacement.


----------



## gunga (Jan 4, 2010)

I had similar issues with mine. My first sample broke after a day.

I was sent a replacement head...


----------



## Haz (Jan 4, 2010)

The plastic disc does seem to be a poor design choice, given all the twisting and turning required in the head. Good to hear there is an improvement of this.


----------



## fa__ (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you have an email to contact the manufacturer ? I also have a trouble with the plastic disc on my low-first model (the high-first is OK)


----------



## Ble (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.versatigear.com/customerService.php


----------



## fa__ (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks :wave:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm, four reports of "slipped discs", plus mine own. Thanks for sharing everyone - gotta love this place for getting to the source of problems! :twothumbs


----------



## coyote (Jan 7, 2010)

when they fix the disk problem and the grinding threads, then i'll be happy to try one out.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 14, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> Ble, also one of my two ET10's developed the same problem (clear plastic disc free to rotate). I contacted Versati and they answered that the problem was known to them and sent me a replacement head.


 

The new head I received a few days ago features a different LED which appears to be an XP-G, installed on a GITD support which glows much more than one of the usual GITD o-rings. 







The idea is definitely clever and I hope that other manufacturers will follow it. :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 14, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> The new head I received a few days ago features a different LED which appears to be an XP-G, installed on a GITD support which glows much more than one of the usual GITD o-rings.


Now that's interesting. :huh:

How does the beam pattern compare to the XR-Es?


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 14, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> Now that's interesting. :huh:
> 
> How does the beam pattern compare to the XR-Es?


 

Strange enough I could not notice any significant difference between the two. Possibly a reflector plays a major role in the behavior of these two LED's and in its absence the beam appears to be the same. :thinking:


----------



## berry580 (Jan 14, 2010)

or could it be that a reflector _lets you see_ the difference in beam profile? As without a reflector, possibly all single die LED has a uniformly circular beam? (if u get what i mean)

And apparently the Versa Ti seems to almost have a neglegible reflector

Btw, so where did you get your Versa Ti from?


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 14, 2010)

berry580 said:


> Btw, so where did you get your Versa Ti from?


 
Apparently Versati has dealers only in the US so I contacted the company ([email protected]) and they sold the lights to me directly.


----------



## Ble (Jan 14, 2010)

@Kilovolt

I've bought mine from Fenix Outfitters. But they don't have it now.
How much did it cost you including shipment to Italy?


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 15, 2010)

At the time Versati charged exactly the same price as GoingGear but I got a significant saving thanks to the shipping cost which was $10 less.

Actually I did not expect Versati to sell me the light for less than one of its distributors. If this were the case everybody would apply directly to them.


----------



## Nake (Jan 15, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> The new head I received a few days ago features a different LED which appears to be an XP-G, installed on a GITD support which glows much more than one of the usual GITD o-rings.


 
Look at the emitter with a magnifying glass, three phosphor stripes is XP-E, four is XP-G. They originally made a few with the XP-E, then went to the XR-E. Maybe thery're going back to it.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jan 16, 2010)

Definitely three phosphor stripes so it's an XP-E.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 30, 2010)

I opened mine today from GG. Broken right out of the box, and the box looked like it had seen better days.

Yes the disk had turned so only 1 level. Put the disc back it work once then turned again. I reset the disc a few times and found out just screwing the light together gently until it stops (with or without a cell in the light) is enough to turn the disc. 

So basically very cool idea, very nice design on the pill and I really like the body, but the 2 level implementation with the disc is a total crap out. very bad design. I'm not sure how they expected the disc to stay put, but it's also clear no meaningful QC was done after assembly.

So close, but in the end missed it by a mile due to a sharp turn right be for the finish line. I can see why they had vendor issues with this one. I'm sorry GG ended up with these. Hopefully it works out ok for them, a very fine dealer.

4 starts for vision... but...


----------



## eala (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you have the high first or low first Standard Battery? I just got the low first and no issues other than bad machining on the brass threads.

eala


----------



## dmdrewitt (Aug 8, 2010)

Do VersaTi have a website please ?


----------

